# .22 lever action



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

*lever or pump?*​
lever1381.25%pump318.75%


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey i made a post about a good .22 rifle a ong time ago and i started leaning towards a .17 hrm bolt with scope but im gettin a good 20 gophers a "hunt"
with a 60 year old rifle so im doin allright with out a scope but i still want a new rifle.

so my main question is

do most .22 lever actions handle shorts?


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

yes most all 22 lever action handle shorts, longs and long rifles. I have the henry goldenboy in 22 and i love it, the fit and finish is great for the price henry also makes a blued lever action with the better goldenboy sights. i think its called the target model but they also have a more inexpensive regular 22 leveraction with more crude sights and a shorter length. The marlin 39 is also a great gun but more expensive.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Find a good used Winchester model 61 Pump :sniper:


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

okay great just what i needed to know thanks alot srry i didnt reply sonner i was out of town. ill definatley check out the henry rifles ive heard lots of good things about them. again thanks alot


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

also one more thing,

what is the advantage of having a lever action over pump. or do people just prefer it?


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

and whats with the octagon barrels?

dis advantage or advantage?


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

purely cosmetic J.R. its more western in looks.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lever action. I have never owned a lever gun that wasnt reliable. They just always shoot, and seem more accurate in my experience.


----------

